# EBS rates 2008



## Westcorklad (9 Dec 2019)

Hi everyone, I’m just wondering would anyone have the EBS interest  rates for 2008, in particular following an ECB rate change in July 2008, I’ve a tracker case with FSPO taking forever but I may need details in the relevant rates as mentioned above.. cheers


----------



## peemac (15 Dec 2019)

Take a subscription out with the Irish times (you can cancel anytime) and look through their archives.

Back then they had a property supplement every Friday (or maybe it was Thursday)

They had a column called "best buys" and it detailed all the rates all the banks and building societies had.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Dec 2019)

For AIB, I always go to their press releases.

But EBS didn't seem to cover mortgage rates in their press releases: 





						Press Release
					






					www.ebs.ie
				






I have a subscription to the Irish Times  and this is what I have found after a lot of searching. 

Fri, Nov 7, 2008, 00:00
Fiona Reddan



MORTGAGE HOLDERS are set to save about € 60 a month after the European Central Bank (ECB) yesterday cut interest rates by half a percentage point to 3.25 per cent.
...

Members of EBS building society will see the benefit of the rate cut in their December repayments, with those on standard variable mortgage benefiting from a new rate of 4.88 per cent, while the societys tracker customers will also see their relevant rate fall by the full ECB cut.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Dec 2019)

If you put this into Google you might find it mentioned on Askaboutmoney

site:www.askaboutmoney.com EBS mortgage rate 2008

For example:






						Moving from variable to tracker
					

hi all   I currently have a 30 yr mortgage with EBS at 5.53 variable. LTV is 70%. Is it a no brainer to move this to their tracker rate of 5.2? What are the disadvantages of Tracker over Variable rate mortgages if any?   I am not to keen to move lenders and incur extra costs but that may be...



					www.askaboutmoney.com
				




30 Jun 2008
30 Jun 2008
hi all

I currently have a 30 yr mortgage with EBS at 5.53 variable.


----------



## peemac (15 Dec 2019)

Brendan Burgess said:


> If you put this into Google you might find it mentioned on Askaboutmoney
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...



Checking that poster's posts from 2015, it seems they didn't take the tracker option as the offer was 1.25% above ecb and they didn't think it was a good offer

Ouch


----------



## B26354 (15 Dec 2019)

Between 2004/5 & May 2008, the EBS “variable” rate was the ECB base rate + 1.25%. In May 2008 they started to deviate from the 1.25% margin & it was also at this point that the variable basis of fixed rate contracts were also changed.


----------



## peemac (16 Dec 2019)

B26354 said:


> Between 2004/5 & May 2008, the EBS “variable” rate was the ECB base rate + 1.25%. In May 2008 they started to deviate from the 1.25% margin & it was also at this point that the variable basis of fixed rate contracts were also changed.


That's where there's a lot of confusion with ebs. 
They pushed the "our variable rate is as good as a tracker" sales pitch and moved with the ecb. Some were on an actual "tracker" others were on a svr. Both had identical rates.

If you look at the Irish times bedt buys, the ebs tracker and ebs variable were always the same rate.


----------

